# ,

## Nora

,     .         ...   !! 
,    ? 
 ,       ,     ,    ))
       ,  ))

----------


## Olio

> ...   !!

       -   ,   , .  -    ,    ,   '       , ,  .    ))

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

"     " ))

   ,      . 
        -   ?    -            ...
     ,   ,        ,   ,     )

----------


## Sky

-  ..   '? ͳ ,     )))

----------


## Nora

> "     " ))
> 
>    ,      . 
>         -   ?    -            ...
>      ,   ,        ,   ,     )

  
,   )    ,       .
     ,  ,          - ,...) 
     .          )) , , ,)

----------

